# CPR During Anesthesia Case



## mattra (Dec 15, 2011)

I have a tricky one and I am not sure how to code. The patient came in emergently for an exploratory laparotomy. Our anesthesiologist noted a start time of 15:38, and the patient was induced at 16:04. At 16:11, a code was called, and the anesthesiologist performed CPR (personally performed) from 16:15 until the time of death at 16:58. Anesthesia end time is noted at 17:21.

So my question is, do we bill for the Anesthesia case, the CPR, or both? If both, wouldn't we need to discontinue Anesthesia time during the time that CPR was performed? I have been searching everywhere for an answer to this and came up with nothing...


----------



## LeslieJ (Dec 22, 2011)

You may bill for the CPR (92950) separately using modifier 59.

You can refer to the RVG Guide, pg 42, as it's listed as an "Other" procedure that falls outside the norm of anesthesia services provided. Don't forget to link the appropriate diagnosi(es).

L J


----------

